# 0.04 Nov.13,2014



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

just got 0.04 " .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

or so says sheena


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Danggggggggg


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

i missed the pool by 3 days . .04 or 4 , its official .lmao


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

oh , your dangggin her , gotcha....thats one of the many bricksheethouse's meteorguessers we got in this town


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Citytow;1867809 said:


> or so says sheena


I like the weather girl hotttttt


----------

